# plastic speaker enclosure



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

hello, does anyone know where can I find plastic speaker enclosures? sometime ago I saw them on ebay but I can´t seem to find them anymore, I´m looking for separate speaker enclosures for 6x9 speakers in the same plastic that the atv boxes are made, lightweight but durable

something like these but these are fiberglass en way too expensive, the ones I saw were like $30 dlls a pair

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Yama...330845QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

back in the summer we was getting the plastic boxes off ebay that are identical to what outdooraudio.com has but they are not selling the boxes that i see,,you can get a box with two "water proof" six's,,the little mitzu amps fit in side perfect (an their cheap) may be if you contact them they will sell just a box if so let me know cause we need a few more!! oh just noticed you was wanting seperate boxs this maybe no help then


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

went back an done some searching,,,put in this item # on ebay an there you go!! 260700564580,,,,,thanks for jogg'n the O' brain!!!!!!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks for your answers, yes I do need separate boxes, just like the one you showed me from ebay but separate, I will keep looking, I remember I saw them last year


----------

